

Intelligence and communication in plants - cvg
http://www.ted.com/talks/stefano_mancuso_the_roots_of_plant_intelligence.html

======
cvg
Made me think about how our approach to building animal like AI is premature.
Developing plant-like AI seems like a better first step.

About the Speaker: Stefano Mancuso is a founder of the study of plant
neurobiology, which explores signaling and communication at all levels of
biological organization, from genetics to molecules, cells.

